# MIAMI | 830 Brickell | 221m | 724ft | 55 fl | T/O



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Ugo Colombo and Vladislav Doronin are setting their sites on a 70 story condo tower in the bustling Brickell District:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Italian-Russian Duo Tease 70-Story ‘Ultra Luxury’ Brickell Tower*



> Just two months after Ugo Colombo and Vladislav Doronin launched sales at Brickell Flatiron, the pair have begun advertising for their second planned Brickell tower.
> 
> Colombo and Doronin will be building 70 stories of ‘ultra luxury living’ on land across from Brickell City Centre that borders the SLS Lux site, according to billboards that were installed last week. The property is just two blocks from the Flatiron site.





> The 34,694 square foot property at 830 SE 1st Avenue is entitled to maximum density of 402 units, or 944,730 gross square feet. However, instead of building the maximum 402 units, the developer intends to build fewer, larger units.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Quantum got the visual goods on this several weeks ago: 



QuantumX said:


> No, that's not what it is. This is yet another condo coming down the pike that I'm just learning about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tease tease tease!


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

DP, this Curbed article suggests that it could turn out to be a supertall as it is planned to be a luxury condominium tower with extra tall ceilings. 

http://miami.curbed.com/archives/20...-skyscrapers-go-for-supertall-status.php#more


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Considering the most un-neighborly view-blocking of SLS Luxe, a taller, more slender tower makes sense. I figure at minimum this will go 800 ft.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*830 Brickell, With Plans For A Ricardo Bofill Condo Tower, Is Up For Sale* http://www.thenextmiami.com/index.p...ry-ricardo-bofill-condo-tower-is-up-for-sale/



> Ugo Colombo and Vladislav Doronin have decided to flip land in Brickell where they were considering building a condo tower.
> 
> The property is next to Related Group’s SLS Lux project and across from Brickell City Centre. Colombo’s CMC Group had placed signs on the property advertising a 70-story ‘ultra luxury’ tower, in what some observers had said was an attempt to hurt sales at SLS Lux.
> 
> Marketing material for 830 Brickell, as the property is being called by brokers, shows that CMC had hired Catalonian architect Ricardo Bofill Leví to design the condo tower. Those plans have not been approved by the city.


Bofill's design:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

Welcome Back Desertpunk, Our SSC Friendly Family North American Moderator and SSC Wrold Forums Friend and Brother to Everyone Here , 
We All Missed you and Your Great Skyline Cities Posts and Photos are Fantastic and Beautiful and We Really Appreciated all the Great Updates and More Photos to Come, 
Thanks again !~! 

Rest In Peace Stephen " Steve " McFarland , 1955 - 2015 , 
We Will Never Forget the Great SSC QuantumX !

Let's GO U of Miami Cranes in 2015 and Beyond Infinity !!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*OKO Group Plans 712-Foot Retail & Residential Tower Across From Brickell City Centre*



> Vladislav Doronin’s OKO Group has revealed details on their website about the 830 Brickell site across from Brickell City Centre
> 
> The project will include retail and luxury residential in a 712-foot tower, according to the website.
> 
> OKO and Ugo Colombo once jointly owned the site, before OKO took sole ownership late last year. A sign on the property advertised a 70-story ultra-luxury condo tower in 2014, and a CMC source told TNM then that it would include oversized units and private elevators.


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

*Total Demolition Permit Issued For Brickell Property Where Russian Plans 712-Foot Tower



















*


> OKO Group has filed for demolition of a building in Brickell where a luxury tower is planned.
> 
> Watson Investigations LLC, controlled by Russian-linked OKO, filed to demolish the former Latin American Kitchen at 830 SE 1st Ave, across from Brickell City Centre.
> 
> ...


----------



## viper1165 (Jan 17, 2012)

Latin American Kitchen Demolished

https://www.goldenduskphotography.c...lition-begins-at-oko-groups-830-brickell-site


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

Any idea, when this supposed to be ready?


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

Russian developer Vladislav Doronin’s OKO Group has completed demolition of a building across from Brickell City Centre.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Survey Of Site Across From Brickell City Centre Where 839-Foot Tower Planned*



> Russian developer Oko Group submitted plans to the agency this summer to build the tower on land they own across from Brickell City Centre. Review is underway.
> 
> If approval is granted, the building would rise 834 feet above ground, or 839 feet above sea level.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

more site activity. This is for ground improvements. An adjacent building will also be demolished. 

*Construction Permit Filed Across From Brickell City Centre, Chicken Kitchen To Be Demolished*












> Site and soil improvements costing $6 million are to be made, according to the permit. Civic Construction is listed as the contractor.
> 
> As of last week, a parking lot operating on the site has been closed, and construction machinery has been moved onto the site.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

wow! An office tower. This will be major - I hope they can nab a tenant. 


*Foundation Equipment Arrives At Oko’s 830 Brickell Site, Construction Permit Filed For 56-Story Office Tower*


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

So there's an office and a condo tower on the same site? 

Awesome


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Jay said:


> So there's an office and a condo tower on the same site?
> 
> Awesome


no, just an office tower - but an 830' office tower. That's really something outside of NYC or Chicago.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Hudson11 said:


> no, just an office tower - but an 830' office tower. That's really something outside of NYC or Chicago.


Oh okay so they changed its use. But yea cool stuff. :cheers:


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

good news. 

*WeWork inks big lease at OKO Group’s 830 Brickell project*



> WeWork will occupy 10 floors spanning 146,000 square feet at the planned 830 Brickell across from Brickell City Centre, where WeWork already operates a co-working site. The new space will be its second largest in the Southeast and could be the largest in Florida, according to a WeWork spokesperson.


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*05/02/19*









Credit: NXT


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

promising.

*Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture Designing 888 Brickell Plaza Office Tower*



> Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture is designing the building, according to documents submitted to Miami’s Planning & Zoning Department.
> 
> Revuelta appears to be the architect of record.
> 
> The project will top off at 50 stories, the documents state. An earlier FAA filing put the tower height at 834 feet above ground.


April:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Miami-Dade office vacancies highest in 8 years *
July 20, 2021
Miami Today _Excerpt_

Florida’s economy is fourth-best in the nation in bouncing back from the plunge during the pandemic, but Miami-Dade’s office vacancy rates are also the highest they have been in eight years, at 16.9%.

Even though vacancy has grown, so have newly signed leasing rates, by 8.6% since mid-year of 2020 and by 13.3% since the beginning of the pandemic.

Although there is a larger supply of space, it is being met with an increasing level of demand from tenants who are able to pay higher asking rents since many of them are coming from the financial and tech industries, according to Donna Abood, principal managing director of Avison Young.

...

The reason that rents have spiked significantly in the last year in Miami is largely due to new construction deliveries and competition with a new trophy office tower, 830 Brickell, which is why some landlords are now asking $75 to $80,” Ms. Abood said.

Average asking rents have increased by 13.3% in Miami since the beginning of the pandemic, growing from $40.63 per square foot on a full-service basis to $46.05. It’s the activity in the market that has made landlords increasingly confident about achieving premium rents in new class A and trophy buildings, Ms. Abood said.

Avison Young predicted that the rate of increase in rental rates will level off by the fourth quarter of this year.
During the peak of the pandemic last year New York and California shut down, but Gov. Ron DeSantis was working to keep Florida open, Ms. Abood said, a progressive environment for business.

“If there is an oversupply, you think rates would drop. But class A buildings in Brickell are up 10%. This is because companies from New York City and Los Angeles view it as a bargain. The buildings they move to got what they wanted,” Ms. Abood said.

More : Miami-Dade office vacancies highest in 8 years


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Leaving downtown and Lincoln Road spaces behind, WeWork regroups in Miami *
Sep 5, 2021
Miami Herald _Excerpt_

Don’t count WeWork out just yet: The future of office space in Miami and beyond is still very likely to include it.

In January, WeWork, the firm providing shared workspaces, was swept up in a foreclosure suit at downtown‘s Security Building, which had it had occupied since 2017. The company was also accused of falling behind on rent at its Lincoln Road location. Both situations were the product of a period of financial mismanagement that also led to a failed attempt at going public, and the ouster of founder Adam Neumann — now a Bal Habour resident — as CEO.

WeWork has since exited both those Miami-Dade sites. But its presence in the county remains robust, with six campuses, including two in Coral Gables. And it has at least one more in the pipeline, at 830 Brickell, the Class A office tower slated for completion in 2022. (By comparison, Atlanta has seven.)

More : https://www.miamiherald.com/news/business/article253885478.html


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Microsoft to Open Latin American Operations at Miami’s 830 Brickell


The tech giant signed a long-term lease at 830 Brickell for approximately 50,000 square feet to open an office by "mid-2023."




commercialobserver.com







> The office will house Microsoft’s Latin American operations. With a lease that’s longer than 10 years, the new office is set to occupy the 45th, 46th and 47th floors, Cushman & Wakefield’s Ryan Holtzman and Brian Gale told Commercial Observer. They represented the developers, OKO Group and Cain International.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

‘Rocket Fuel’ For Miami: Microsoft Signs Office Lease At Under-Construction 830 Brickell Tower


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Toronto-Based CI Financial to Open US HQ at Miami’s 830 Brickell


The Canadian asset and wealth management firm has $309 billion under management, making it one of the largest new entrants to Miami.




commercialobserver.com







> The financial firm will occupy approximately 20,000 square feet on the 48th floor, *Cushman & Wakefield*’s *Brian Gale*, who represented landlords *Cain International* and *OKO Group*, told Commercial Observer. With a lease that’s more than 10 years long, the firm is set to move in by the end of 2022, the broker added.





> A sign of the Magic City’s strength as a financial hub, Toronto-based CI Financial will set up its U.S. headquarters in Miami, bypassing New York. The firm had also considered going to Dallas, Texas.
> CI Financial is an asset and wealth management company with $309 billion under management, according to the firm, making it one of the largest new entrants to Miami.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A bit more on what new tenants have signed up in this building and Miami's attractiveness overall.

* Companies Are Flocking to This Brickell Office Tower: Cushman & Wakefield Secures Latest Lease for Canadian Firm *
Daily Business Review _Excerpt_
Sep 15, 2021

A leading Canadian asset and wealth management firm is opening its U.S. headquarters at 830, Brickell, a Class A-plus office tower under construction in Miami’s Brickell Financial District. 

...

“One of the things that makes this deal the most notable for the city of Miami is that it marks the establishment of a true U.S. headquarters for such a significant asset management finance company. Historically, Miami has really been home to large companies and Latin American headquarters, but this is one of the first true U.S. headquarters being established,” said Trench. 

According to Holtzman, CI Financial wasn’t just focused on Miami, and considered other cities with no income tax before choosing the city. 

...

Holtzman believes once the tenants move in and start enjoying the building, more major companies will start to follow suit.

“Not just because they signed a lease, but because they’re calling their friends from New York, Chicago or L.A. and saying, ‘this is amazing.’ I think there’s going to be a whole new wave next year of groups coming in,” Holtzman said.

There’s always a challenge with a deal, Gale noted, and with rents up 20% in the last few months, it can be challenging for companies who aren’t paying as much now. Ultimately, the amenities, lifestyle and quality of the service and building are what keep people coming. 

More : Companies Are Flocking to This Brickell Office Tower: Cushman & Wakefield Secures Latest Lease for Canadian Firm | Daily Business Review


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

https://floridayimby.com/2021/10/830-brickells-glass-facade-installation-and-vertical-ascent-continues-making-progress-in-miamis-financial-district.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*These financial firms are flocking to the 'Wall Street of the South' *
South Florida Business Journal _Excerpt_
Oct 20, 2021

South Florida’s journey to become the “Wall Street of the South” is in full swing.

The tri-county region has lured a slate of financial firms, particularly from the Northeast and California, over the past 18 months as Covid-19 turned the industry on its head. Tax-friendly policies, warm weather and a thriving business community have brought both relocations and local office expansions by leading companies in investment, private equity and finance.

Miami’s Brickell Financial District has been the neighborhood of choice for many of these incoming firms, but it has competition. Downtown Miami, the Wynwood Arts District, Coconut Grove, Fort Lauderdale, Boca Raton, Palm Beach Gardens and West Palm Beach have all scored high-profile tenants at their own office towers.

Below is a round-up of just a few of the financial firms that are making moves and expansions in South Florida:

...

Thoma Bravo: The Chicago-based private equity firm signed a lease for a 36,500-square-foot office space at 830 Brickell in Miami.

More : https://www.bizjournals.com/southfl...-firms-flock-to-wall-street-of-the-south.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The Real Deal _Excerpt_
November 1, 2021 
*Sneak Peak of 830 Brickell, the Miami Office Tower That is Defining the ‘Wall Street of the South’*

For the first time in over a decade, Miami’s Brickell Financial District, known as the “Wall Street of the South,” is welcoming a new, standalone office building. Developed by OKO Group and Cain International, 830 Brickell will be a 55 story Class A-plus tower that will appeal to corporate, creative, and technology clients alike. 

According to OKO Group Chairman and CEO Vladislav Doronin, “There is significant demand for premium office space in the heart of Miami’s business district. The compelling vision and progressive offering at 830 Brickell make it the obvious choice for tenants that are planning for their long-term future. No other building in South Florida can provide companies with the flexibility, amenities, technology features, and forward-looking design that 830 Brickell has to offer.”

More : Sneak Peak of 830 Brickell, the Miami Office Tower That is Defining the ‘Wall Street of the South’ - The Real Deal


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

830 Brickell Tower (civicconstruction.com) 

Found this rendering on the Civic Construction Projects page.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*South Florida CRE Leaders On What’s To Come In 2022*
Bisnow _Excerpt_
December 17, 2021 

The past two years have been hectic, to say the least, with the coronavirus pandemic upending lives and markets around the globe. Among the regions that fared better than others is South Florida, which emerged relatively unscathed.

Regional commercial real estate experts are now looking ahead to 2022, and they spoke with Bisnow regarding what's on tap for the new year. These comments have been lightly edited for style and clarity.

...

Brian Gale, Vice Chairman at Cushman & Wakefield

“The new-to-market leasing activity we’re seeing for Miami’s Class-A market represents how a growing number of companies around the world are looking to establish or expand their footprint in South Florida, as 830 Brickell is the newest trophy building getting a plethora of attention. The tenants considering 830 Brickell reflect the industries that dominate the Brickell Financial District, as well as those which are emblematic of the 'New Miami.' These include technology companies, financial service providers and banks, hedge funds, law firms and private equity firms out of cities like New York, Chicago and San Francisco.”

...

Tere Blanca, Founder, Chairman and CEO of Blanca Commercial Real Estate

"The flight to quality ... will continue. [New and under-construction projects are already leasing up, including] The Plaza North Tower Coral Gables (40% leased), The Plaza South Tower (39% pre-leased), One Cocowalk (98% leased), The Main Las Olas (80% leased), 830 Brickell (40% pre-leased) and 360 Rosemary (100% leased). Across the board, these properties have achieved 10% TO 45% premium over the weighted average rent for comparable buildings in their respective submarkets. By year-end in 2022, 1.9M SF of new office builds will be delivering in Miami over 30% pre-leased... South Florida’s population has grown by an estimated 2% (127,000) residents over the past 12 months. The South Florida Metropolitan Statistical Area population growth is projected to outpace more than twice the 2.5% national average over the next five years." 

More : South Florida CRE Leaders On What’s To Come In 2022


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* CI Financial doubles down on U.S. HQ lease at 830 Brickell in Miami*
The Real Deal _Excerpt_
Jan 25, 2022

Canadian asset management firm CI Financial is doubling down on its new U.S. headquarters in Miami’s Brickell.

The company boosted its lease to nearly 40,000 square feet on two full floors at the planned 830 Brickell tower that is under construction, according to a news release. CI Financial originally inked a deal in September for roughly 20,000 square feet.

Lease terms and rate were not disclosed.

Toronto-based CI Financial, led by Kurt MacAlpine, is expected to open its Miami office in early 2023, according to Ryan Holtzman of Cushman & Wakefield.

Holtzman and Brian Gale were part of the Cushman team that represented 830 Brickell. Donna Abood and Mark Robbins of Avison Young represented CI Financial in the deal.

More : CI Financial Doubles 830 Brickell Lease in Miami


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* CI Financial Takes Second Floor in Miami Tower Where Asking Rents Hit $100 PSF*
Commercial Observer _Excerpt_
Jan 25, 2022

Toronto-based CI Financial has taken two floors at Miami’s 830 Brickell, doubling its footprint just months after agreeing to open its U.S. headquarters there. 

The asset management firm has leased a total of 40,000 square feet at the 55-story tower, and will occupy the full 48th and 49th floors, the company announced. 

Previously, CI Financial had leased 20,000 square feet with plans to occupy one floor in the building, with the option to expand further, Commercial Observer reported at the time. 

Asking rents at 830 Brickell, which is slated for completion this year, are at or above $100 per square foot, a record for Miami, according to information from Cushman & Wakefield. 

CI Financial is paying approximately $100 per square foot for the Brickell space, according to a source with knowledge of the deal, though it was not clear if that was for the full 40,000 square feet or just the expansion. 

More : CI Financial Expands at 830 Brickell Where Asking Rents Hit $100 PSF


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

World’s Largest Aviation Leasing Company Leases Top Floor Of 830 Brickell For U.S. HQ


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com







> The largest aviation leasing company in the world has just signed a deal to bring its U.S. headquarters to the under-construction 830 Brickell office tower.
> 
> AerCap, which has its main headquarters in Ireland, will occupy the entire 50th floor of the building, with 20,000 square feet. The company will have 50 employees working here.




















Cain International's Justin Oates Talks 830 Brickell


Cain International’s man in Miami, Justin Oates, talks leasing at 830 Brickell and the evolution of the area’s office stock.




commercialobserver.com


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

*Photos: Wall Of Glass At Project Set To Become Brickell’s Tallest Office Tower*
Photos: Wall Of Glass At Project Set To Become Brickell’s Tallest Office Tower – The Next Miami 



> Contractors have been busy installing the silver glass façade at the under-construction 830 Brickell office tower, new photos by Ryan RC Rea show.
> 830 Brickell is set to top off at 725 feet, which would make it the tallest office tower in Brickell and second tallest in all of Miami.
> The 55-story tower is being designed by Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

View of downtown Miami from Key Biscayne by Greg James Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Insurer Marsh Inks Lease at Miami’s 830 Brickell


Miami’s trophy office tower, 830 Brickell, nabbed another tenant.




commercialobserver.com







> Miami’s trophy office tower, 830 Brickell, nabbed another tenant with insurance company Marsh inking a 25,000-square-foot lease, according to sources familiar with the deal.
> 
> Marsh, the insurance arm of Marsh & McLennan Companies, will occupy about a floor and a half in the middle section of the 55-story building in Miami’s financial district, one source said. The firm is aiming to move in during the first quarter of 2023.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

SBStaycation_Apr_2022_020 by David De La Espriella, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

A very special view from a room, Miami is starting to look like Manhattan by AAPNetwork, on Flickr


View from the rooms by AAPNetwork, on Flickr


----------

